# iPhone 'push' email not working?



## mkolesa (Jul 22, 2008)

Hi gang,

One more iPhone 3G question... It seemed to be working fine with receiving 'push' email, I would even get emails on my iPhone before my desktop picked them up! In fact, it got annoying so I turned the vibrate mode off because it was always buzzing in my pocket everytime I got a new email... But for the past several days I'm not getting emails pushed and have to open the mail app to trigger a search for new email. The other mobileme push features do seem to be fine though, calendar and contact items are being automagically updated. But I'm wondering why emails are no longer being pushed... At first I thought it could be related to mobileme's teething pains but now I'm not so sure. By the way, I do have 'push' enabled for email and have tried turning it off then back on but that hasn't helped. Any thoughts?


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Have you tried disabling push and then re-enabling it a couple minutes later? I haven't had any issues myself but this is what I try first as a "restart" of sorts.


----------



## mkolesa (Jul 22, 2008)

*solved!*

Hi & thanks for the help... Actually I did get it to start working again but it required a re-start... I think when I was playing with the settings it got switched off and even though I flipped it back on it didn't take effect until I re-started the phone. Actually I've noticed that in the past with Mac's in general, that sometimes you need to re-launch an app or re-boot for things to start working so this isn't that different. As they say: When in doubt, re-boot!


----------



## BobbyFett (Jan 12, 2005)

I'm finding a restart helps a lot of things. i was in a car yesterday in the boonies and GPS wouldn't work. I restarted and it found where I was immediately.


----------



## val23 (Jun 29, 2008)

hvae you guys been able to get Yahoo! mail to push to the iphone?
It's never worked for me!


----------



## mkolesa (Jul 22, 2008)

*push?*

hi val, not sure if the question is getting yahoo mail to work on the iphone or getting the mail 'pushed'... it should be easy to set up the account, here's a guideline:

Yahoo! Mail on the iPhone―get your Mail on the iPhone.

are you getting mail from other accounts pushed? to do so you need to go to 'settings' 'fetch new data' and set it for push... then go to 'settings' 'mail, contacts, calendars' select the yahoo account, and select 'on' for mail... (i think-i don't use a yahoo account and am guessing)


----------



## mkolesa (Jul 22, 2008)

*oh...*

after setting it up i'd also try a hard restart like i had to do to reactivate my 'push'... to do so hold down the on off button until you're asked if you want to shut down, say yes, let it turn off, and then restart...


----------



## val23 (Jun 29, 2008)

thanks for the reply...
but my account is set up properly... its set to push... I am able to get the mail if I press on the mail app myself... but it never pushes to my iphone... still can't figure out why.


----------



## mkolesa (Jul 22, 2008)

*don't use yahoo...*

so i can't comment... maybe try creating a new post on this forum to see if there are other yahoo mail users and what their experience is? but i'd still make sure all the settings are correct and then doing a hard re-start...


----------



## val23 (Jun 29, 2008)

thanks for your help...
i didn't try the hard-reset thing... i'll give that a try! fingers-crossed =)


----------



## The.Shnappy (Jul 21, 2008)

*Yahoo! Mail (ymail)*

i tried my gmail address and soon realized that it wasn't a push email provider. I signed up with @ymail.com and it works great with the push email on the iphone and on the website (webmail). My problem however is that i can;t seem to figure out how to put my @ymail.com address onto Mac Mail. Any suggestions?

Do any of you have alternate advice on how to get push email working on Mac Mail, iPhone, and on whatever webmail site? 

Thanks!


----------

